

Kim Jong-Il Dies - kevinalexbrown
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/19/world/asia/kim-jong-il-is-dead.html?_r=1&hp

======
scottshea
Sadly I suspect that his son/successor may be even crazier than he was.

